

A new species of dolphin-like sea creature discovered in the Isle of Skye - remotorboater
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11338263/Was-this-Nessies-ancestor-Giant-prehistoric-monster-roamed-Scottish-waters.html

======
pavlov
Darn, it's a fossil, not a live creature. Cool anyway, of course.

